# en termes de stratégie déguisée



## Zemljanika

Bonjour à tous,
il me faut traduire en italien cette tournure : "Tu aurais été prompte à recouvrir le sens de mes paroles par une interprétation en termes de stratégie déguisée, et plus généralement d'une psychologie dont [...]"
J'ai trouvé ça: http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=3438, mais je crois qu'ici l'emploi de "en termes de" est un peu différent...
Je crois avoir compris le sens de l'expression dans ce cas spécifique, mais il ne me vient pas à l'esprit une traduction approprié. Pouvez-vous m'aider?
merci!


----------



## Ruminante

Bonsoir,
du moment que tu penses comprendre le sens de l'expression, pourrais-tu nous fournir ta traduction d'abord... aux termes du règlement de ce Forum...
EDIT: inoltre, trattandosi di un tema abbastanza difficile, potresti darci se possibile la frase precedente e la seguente... Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Zemjlanika,
Moi, je ressens cela comme "une interprétation à stratégie déguisée, cachée "  ==> "un'interpretazione dalla strategia nascosta" .


----------



## Zemljanika

Bonsoir Ruminante,
je pensais à quelque chose du genre: "Saresti stato pronto a rivestire il significato delle mie parole di un'interpretazione che sottintendesse una strategia occulta, e più in generale di una psicologia [...]" mais "che sottintendesse" est peut-être trop loin du texte original, n'est-ce pas?
merci


----------



## Zemljanika

J'ajoute la phrase précédente et la suivante: "Si j'avais fait cela, tu aurais soupçonné l'artifice de la fiction, tu te serais méfié et tu aurais pris en mauvaise part ce que tu aurais lu. Tu aurais été prompte à recouvrir le sens de mes paroles par une interprétation en termes de stratégie déguisée, et plus généralement d'une psychologie dont je serais sorti diminué ou neutralisé à tes yeux."


----------



## Ruminante

Grazie Zemljanika, il senso mi è molto piu' chiaro ora con il contesto. 

Suppongo si tratti di un discorso fatto da un uomo a una donna, e vorrei chiederti di controllare se manca una e a "méfié" perchè poi nella frase seguente c'è l'aggettivo "prompte" al femminile. Suppongo che ci sia, perchè di solito siamo noi donne a produrre simili elucubrazioni mentali...

Io avevo pensato di tradurre cosi':

"... tu te serais méfiée ... Tu aurais été prompte à recouvrir le sens de mes paroles par une interprétation en termes de stratégie déguisée, et plus généralement d'une psychologie dont je serais sorti diminué ou neutralisé à tes yeux."

"... non ti saresti fidata... Saresti stata pronta a ricoprire (meglio il tuo "rivestire" oppure, tradotto liberamente, "sconvolgere") il senso delle mie parole interpretandole come strategia mascherata, e piu' in generale, alla luce di una psicologia da cui sarei uscito sminuito o neutralizzato ai tuoi occhi"

Ho riletto ora la tua traduzione, forse è il contrario, è l'uomo che non si è fidato, e è prompt che ha una e di troppo ? Beh no, ci sono anche altri aggettivi... dovresti credo rincontrollare.


> Saresti stato pronto a rivestire il significato delle mie parole di un'interpretazione che sottintendesse una strategia occulta, e più in generale di una psicologia [...]" mais "che sottintendesse" est peut-être trop loin du texte original, n'est-ce pas?


Secondo me con "sottintendesse" hai trovato un buon modo di legare il tutto anche se in effetti potrebbe essere ridondante... la proposta di Matoupaschat la correggerei cosi': "un'interpretazione dalla di strategia nascosta" 

Tutto sommato il tuo dubbio è fondato e la soluzione migliore potrebbe essere il non discostarsi dall'originale: "Saresti stato pronto a rivestire il significato delle mie parole di un'interpretazione in termini di strategia occulta, e più in generale di una psicologia ..."

Bel testo, anche se impegnativo...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ruminante said:


> la proposta di matoupaschat la correggerei cosi': "un'interpretazione dalla di strategia nascosta"


Scrivendo "un'interpretazione dalla strategia nascosta", intendevo "un'interpretazione la cui strategia è nascosta" . Avevo scritto "da" solo per spiegare il senso della mia proposta : "une interprétation à stratégie cachée" . Ma forse non si usa più ?

PS Ma va' a sapere perché il neretto si è messo !
PPS Ho trovato : mancava una parentesi quadra, cosa poco visibile di primo acchito !


----------



## Ruminante

matoupaschat said:


> Scrivendo "un'interpretazione dalla strategia nascosta", intendevo "un'interpretazione la cui strategia è nascosta" . Avevo scritto "da" solo per spiegare il senso della mia proposta : "une interprétation à stratégie cachée" . Ma forse non si usa più ?
> 
> PS Ma va' a sapere perché il neretto si è messo !
> Non posso aiutarti da fuori...


 
Caro Matou, abbiamo due interpretazioni diverse: io ho interpretato che "il tizio" in questione non ha scritto una certa cosa per paura che la tizia in questione la interpretasse in maniera sbagliata, cioè come se l'uomo stesse mettendo in essere una strategia occulta (credo che occulta sia la parola più adatta per strategia). Tu sembri invece pensare che l'interpretazione stessa ha una sua strategia nascosta. Non so se prima si usava, penso che sia solo una diversa interpretazione. Del resto, trovo che certe questioni psicologiche sono veramente contorte... grazie a Dio non siamo noi a trovarcisi* in mezzo! 
*/ probabilmente è sbagliato, ma per non dire "che ci troviamo in mezzo a questo... perchè non esiste "che ci ci troviamo in mezzo" (le contorsioni mentali dei protagonisti di questo testo sono contagiose, e io sono un tipo abbastanza influenzabile, a volte proprio una spugna)
Scusate la divagazione ma era parecchio che non chiacchieravo con Matou!


----------



## Zemljanika

Grazie mille a entrambi!
Sì, Ruminante, manca una e a mefié(e): l'interlocutore è una donna e chi le parla è l'ex fidanzato, "umiliato e offeso" 
Matoupaschat, credo comunque che "dalla strategia nascosta", anche se quel "dalla" dà forse alla frase un "sapore" un po' più antiquato, si possa ancora senz'altro usare in italiano.
Grazie di nuovo.


----------



## Ruminante

> (Tu aurais été prompte à recouvrir le sens de mes paroles par une interprétation en termes de stratégie déguisée, et plus généralement d'une psychologie dont [...]")
> 
> "Saresti stata pronta a rivestire il significato delle mie parole di un'interpretazione che sottintendesse una strategia occulta, e più in generale di una psicologia [...]" mais "che sottintendesse" est peut-être trop loin du texte original, n'est-ce pas?"


Aiuto! i termini della questione non mi sono ancora chiari. Il tentativo di Zemljanika "rivestendole di un'interpretazione che sottintendesse una strategia" suonava bene ma in effetti è poco chiaro, e difatti lei è in dubbio. Del resto "sottintendere" ha dei sinonimi che possono voler dire tutto e il contrario di tutto: accennare, alludere, implicare.

1) Se l’interpretazione implica una strategia, allora è la donna ad avere la strategia nascosta.
2) Se l’interpretazione allude a una strategia, allora la donna attribuisce la strategia all’uomo.

Nel primo caso:
se l'uomo avesse detto quella cosa (ad es. "ti amo") la donna non ci avrebbe creduto e avrebbe "interpretato" e poi appiccicato questa interpretazione sulle parole dell'uomo, cambiandone cosi' il senso. Avrebbe letteralmente ricoperto questo senso, spalmandoci sopra la sua personale interpretazione, che l'uomo critica. L'uomo dice che per evitare cio', non ha detto quella cosa. In questo caso la strategia è attribuita all'uomo, la donna penserebbe che lui abbia una strategia occulta. Dall'inizio l'ho vista cosi' per via di quel "méfiée" che mi ha fatto pensare che la donna non si fida dell'uomo, quindi se lui le aprisse il cuore, o in ogni caso scrivesse quella data cosa, lei gli attribuirebbe una strategia e una psicologia che non gli farebbero onore.

2) Secondo l’interpretazione di Matoupaschat, non so se più come madrelingua francese oppure in quanto “maschio”, la strategia è da attribuire alla donna. La donna cioè interpreta le parole dell'uomo e lo fa perchè ha una strategia perversa, nascosta, e vuole umiliarlo- questo almeno mi pare il senso dato da Matou traducendo "un'interpretazione la cui strategia è nascosta".

Cioè in questo secondo caso dato che la donna non si fida, è sul piede di guerra e usa lei una strategia nascosta, per cui interpreta le parole in un certo modo. Insomma, un cane che si morde la coda! La donna ha paura e allora per non essere ferita, ferisce prima lei e lo fa in maniera subdola, attribuendo all'uomo una delle peggiori colpe, la menzogna premeditata.

Cosi', sarebbe la donna ad usare una strategia nascosta per poter umiliare l'uomo e sminuirlo. Essa ("ella" mi suona antiquato) riveste le parole dell'uomo sconvolgendone il significato. Le interpreta, le cambia, perchè sta seguendo una strategia nascosta: gli vuole attribuire una psicologia per poterlo distruggere. Cosi' pare sentire l'uomo. Pare che lui pensi che la donna fa cosi' perchè non si fida di lui, e cosi' è sempre sul piede di guerra, ogni volta percepisce le cose che lui le vuol dire in modo sbagliato, le giudica, ne cambia il senso. 

In ultimo, vorrei parafrasare questa versione usando il termine "occultare con" al posto di "rivestire di", perchè la preposizione"di" mi sembra piu' vaga dunque soggetta a malintesi.

"Saresti stata pronta ad occultare il senso delle mie parole con un'interpretazione dalla strategia nascosta, e piu' in generale con una psicologia da cui ..." questo se anche "d'une psychologie" si intende legato a "en termes".

Altro dubbio!

Come dice Matoupaschat, “j’espère que d’autres se confieront”, oppure che Zemljanika ci illumini se ha letto il seguito del testo ed ha capito qualcosa di piu' su come stanno le cose, anzi, le interpretazioni ...


----------



## matoupaschat

Mamma mia, quanto sei complicata, Ruminante !
Quando ho letto il primo post di Zemljanika, ho solo pensato alla poca chiarezza di "en termes de", non sapevo nemmeno come lei avrebbe tradotto la frase .
Non ci vedevo la "guerra dei sessi", parlavo solo da madrelingua dubbioso, all'inizio, davanti a questa espressione, poi perplesso anche nei confronti del passo completo (il cui stile "cosí così" mi fa pensare che l'opera intera non passerà alla posterità se sarà della stessa farina), dopo che ci è stato rivelato .

Un caro saluto !

Altra proposta, più semplice : 
"Avresti presto interpretato le mie parole come una strategia occulta, e più in generale come una psicologia ..."

Ciao !


----------



## Ruminante

matoupaschat said:


> Mamma mia, quanto sei complicata ...


Hai ragione, chiedo venia anche se sono recidiva...
Mi è venuta in mente un'espressione che rende meglio l'idea in italiano, credo:
Tu aurais été prompte à recouvrir le sens de mes paroles par une interprétation en termes de stratégie déguisée, et plus généralement d'une psychologie dont ...

 "Avresti subito attribuito un doppio fine alle mie parole, e ..."

Per la parte sulla psicologia ci vorrebbe un'altra ruminata.
Buona domenica


----------



## Zemljanika

Dunque, mi inserisco brevemente per cercare di fugare i dubbi sull'interpretazione del significato del testo (l'ho letto tutto, per fortuna, e, vorrei aggiungere, gentile Matoupaschat, che, pur non essendo io madrelingua francese, credo di poter dire che nel complesso lo stile sia apprezzabile -anche se talvolta un po' contorto-, e l'opera, che gioca sulla malinconia e l'autoironia di un ex fidanzato abbandonato, è piacevole): premesso che il protagonista del libro è il primo ad avere una psicologia tortuosa, è lui ad attribuire alla ragazza un'eventuale fraintendimento delle sue parole. Cioè lui è amaramente convinto che se lei avesse letto le parole che le aveva rivolto, lei ne avrebbe frainteso il senso, dandone un'interpretazione erronea, che presupponeva senz'altro un giudizio negativo nei confronti di lui. La strategia mascherata apparterrebbe, secondo la visione della donna, all'uomo.
Spero sia chiaro, mentre lo scrivo ho l'impressione di perdermi anch'io nei meandri cervellotici del protagonista!


----------



## matoupaschat

Zemljanika said:


> Cioè lui è amaramente convinto che se lei avesse letto le parole che le aveva rivolto, lei ne avrebbe frainteso il senso, dandone un'interpretazione erronea, che presupponeva senz'altro un giudizio negativo nei confronti di lui. La strategia mascherata apparterrebbe, secondo la visione della donna, all'uomo.


OK, d'accordo con te, se vuoi dire che la donna avrebbe attribuito la strategia mascherata all'uomo . Mi ero espresso male ; per il mio primo post (#3) non avevo ancora tutto il contesto . Più tardi, ero stanco  .
E d'accordo con Ruminante, quando diceva (salvo il femminile che non era ancora venuto a galla) nel post 6 : _Tutto sommato il tuo dubbio è fondato e la soluzione migliore potrebbe essere il non discostarsi dall'originale: "Saresti stata pronta a rivestire il significato delle mie parole di un'interpretazione in termini di strategia occulta, e più in generale di una psicologia ..." ._ Meglio, credo anche io, lasciare "in termini di" . Così la situazione linguistica è assolutamente identica in italiano e francese _._


----------



## Ruminante

matoupaschat said:


> ... ero stanco ... Meglio, credo anche io, lasciare "in termini di" . Così la situazione linguistica è assolutamente identica in italiano e francese _._


Bonjour! 
Matoupaschat, tu sei in genere l'unico madrelingua che dà una poderosa mano in questo Forum, è normale che tu ti stanchi ogni tanto

Mi chiedo se in francese siano comuni le espressioni "par une interprétation", "stratégie déguisée", "psychologie", quest'ultimo nel senso di "carattere, intenzionalità, moralità" perchè io non le sento tanto "comuni" in italiano, non so se è una mia personale impressione.
Percio' stavo cercando una traduzione molto piu' libera che rispecchiasse un dialogo standard tra due persone, del tipo:

(Tu aurais été prompte à recouvrir le sens de mes paroles par une interprétation en termes de stratégie déguisée, et plus généralement d'une psychologie dont je serais sorti diminué ou neutralisé à tes yeux)

Saresti stata pronta a pensare che le mie parole avessero un secondo fine (/ a vedere un secondo fine nelle mie parole), e ti saresti fatta un'idea del mio carattere che mi avrebbe sminuito o annullato ai tuoi occhi"
"annullato ai tuoi occhi" non mi suona. Vabbè, mi fermo qui...! Come traduttrice sarei un disastro, mi ci vorrebbe almeno un anno per tradurre un libro.
Buona settimana a tutti


----------

